# Any one paint there coil spring?



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

I want to paint my spring and was wondering what type of paint and how it worked out.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

It's a moving, flexing part...I didn't know you could paint them.


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

konabiker said:


> It's a moving, flexing part...I didn't know you could paint them.


There all painted just dont know if there heat treated or how they do it. I do know some paints flex a little without cracking. Thats why I was wondering if any one tried. I would hait to paint and have it crack and look like crap.


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

many some type of elstic paint? latex based, but that is used for indoors.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

use car paint that can take high heat. heat up the can with hot water.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

schnauzer said:


> There all painted just dont know if there heat treated or how they do it. I do know some paints flex a little without cracking. Thats why I was wondering if any one tried. I would hait to paint and have it crack and look like crap.


I dont know what I'm talking about, just thinking out loud so to speak.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

I believe its a rubber coating.


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

madtownfreerider said:


> use car paint that can take high heat. heat up the can with hot water.


Have you or do you know someone that has tried this? I want to paint it but sure dont want a screwed up finish. Thanks


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

i just used flat black enamel and its fine, no heat treated


----------



## saviorself (Dec 15, 2004)

get that liquid rubber stuff you can buy to dip plier handles in. it should work


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

vinyl paint for car interiors. it's flexible.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

konabiker said:


> It's a moving, flexing part...I didn't know you could paint them.


yeah, the pant will lock the spring up......


----------



## WATTO (Nov 6, 2004)

saviorself said:


> get that liquid rubber stuff you can buy to dip plier handles in. it should work


that might work its called plasti dip
http://acmehardware.com/ListPaging.aspx?CatLevel=3&dept_id=103116


----------



## schnauzer (Jan 30, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> yeah, the pant will lock the spring up......


Paint will not lock the spring. Romic, Progressive 5th, Curnutt, and stratos all are painted I no. There's no special plastic on any of these. I just trying to find out what type paint.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

schnauzer said:


> Paint will not lock the spring. Romic, Progressive 5th, Curnutt, and stratos all are painted I no. There's no special plastic on any of these. I just trying to find out what type paint.


no, it totally does. my friend that had a vanilla r would paint his spring before a climb so it would lock out. he carried paint thinner with him and would strip the paint off prior to the descent. it was a pretty cool system.

i would try a latex paint


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

my friend painted his romic. i'll ask him what he used.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> my friend painted his romic. i'll ask him what he used.


 Automotive paint used on flexible urethane & plastics has flex additives to resist cracking. For the price of the paint and additives a new spring would be more cost effective. I usually opt for the same color match from a rattle can on my old black Fox springs. Most spray can paint has enough flex to last until you really care what that spring looks like anyways.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

i dipped mine in chocolate sauce


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

zachdank said:


> i dipped mine in chocolate sauce


hahahaha,cute cute... um wouldnt you like powdercoat that shiz?


----------



## preppie (Jan 14, 2005)

I painted my spring grey with a simple spray can (Krylon).
I sprayed 5 layers in total (make sure that the paint is dry before you add a new layer) 

I always thought that the paint wouldn't last long, because the spring moves.
But the paint is still okay after 6 months.


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*Sedagive?!*

I spray painted mine about a year or so ago with Plasti-Kote "Trim Black" that I found at Pep-boys for painting automotive parts (window trim, wiperblades, mirrors etc). It is designed for use on flexible or rigid plastics. Good adhesion to the original coating on my spring. Worked really well with only two coats. I have noticed some wear over the last year with the original red color showing thru in high contact areas. No peeling or chipping though and I'm sure extra coats would have headed this off.

I'm going to give the same treatment to another coil soon as it's got rust breaking out on both ends from all that sweat I've poured on it. I may have to switch to another brand to cover the rust though...or prep it with a rust-primer (as recommended by plasti-kote).


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

Stinky Wiz said:


> ....Sedagive!?.....


that made me laugh. what an incredible movie...


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

flatulentfox said:


> that made me laugh. what an incredible movie...


I'm calling BS on that "painting your spring will cause it to lock up" thing. Sorry WCH...unless you were kidding dude. In which case laugh it up. 
Anyway I painted my spring with trim and bumper paint like dude was talking about and it worked fine. Didn't crack, peel or anything and it still looks new. Just rough it up real good with some fine sandpaper and then wipe it down with paint thinner (acetone...whatever) let it dry and then hit it with two or three light coats. Worked for me.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

haha i agree too, no way, how many coats your have, will it lock up a spring that is 100 lbs


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

That paint that in on your hanbars/cranks would work... You can get it at a hardware store but I dont know what its called


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

schnauzer said:


> I want to paint my spring and was wondering what type of paint and how it worked out.


I had my Romic coil powedercoated black by the local powdercoat place.
Waaaay outlasted the stock Romic red.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2005)

Padre said:


> I had my Romic coil powedercoated black by the local powdercoat place.
> Waaaay outlasted the stock Romic red.


How much $ was it?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> How much $ was it?


I believe it was $20.
I could of had a few more items done for that same price, but didn't have any cranks, etc that needed it at the time.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

VooDoo13 said:


> I'm calling BS on that "painting your spring will cause it to lock up" thing. Sorry WCH...unless you were kidding dude. In which case laugh it up..........


Bwahahahahahaha.............

of course it was a joke, you can use any kind of paint on the spring and it will be fine. obviously some paints will stick better than others, but it is not possible to have negative effects from putting paint on the spring.....


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

schnauzer said:


> Paint will not lock the spring. Romic, Progressive 5th, Curnutt, and stratos all are painted I no. There's no special plastic on any of these. I just trying to find out what type paint.


stratos rolls with teh uber top secret coating from limone's in ventura...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

VooDoo13 said:


> I'm calling BS on that "painting your spring will cause it to lock up" thing. Sorry WCH...unless you were kidding dude. In which case laugh it up.
> .


I have some "ocean front" property for sale in Florida...are you interested

he he he


----------

